# external antenna for 875u air card



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

I purchased an 875u air card for my laptop and I don't get good reception in my area. (-100dbm ) If I purchase and external antenna for this device how does it work and which one do I purchase, and will it make a difference in the RF? see option below.

5 Band Blade Antenna with SSMB Connector: $25.00

External Antenna Bulkhead Mount TNC Coax Adapter: $39.00

External Antenna Coax In-Line FME Adapter: $39.00

External Antenna Coax In-Line TNC Adapter: $39.00

Thanks


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

First you need to see if the 875u air card will even support an external antenna. MY quick check shows no antena connector for the USB version of the card.
If you do have a connector then what connector do you have. 

From the list of antenna's only the connector is different, you will need to select the antenna that matches the connector,again if you have one. 


3rd you need to understand that this is NOT a WIFI card and WIFI antenna will not work with it. You must get a 3G cellular antenna.


----------



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> First you need to see if the 875u air card will even support an external antenna. MY quick check shows no antena connector for the USB version of the card.
> If you do have a connector then what connector do you have.
> 
> From the list of antenna's only the connector is different, you will need to select the antenna that matches the connector,again if you have one.
> ...




Sierra says it supports an external antenna.

Features:
Transfer wireless data at speeds up to 3.6 Mbps on HSDPA capable networks 
High performance internal antenna 
Supports worldwide roaming through HSDPA and UMTS on the 2100, 1900 and 850 Mhz band, Quad-band Class 12 EDGE /GPRS on the 850, 900, 1800 and 1900 MHz bands 
Supported OS: WindowsÂ® Vista, XP, 2000, and Mac OS X 
Field firmware upgradeable 





Included in this purchase:

USB modem 
AirCard 875U Product CD, including Watcher user software 
Rechargeable battery 
Docking cradle 
Standard one-year warranty 
Note: Voice capability is not supported with this purchase

Suggested Accessories, Options and Software:
5 Band Blade Antenna with SSMB Connector: $25.00

External Antenna Bulkhead Mount TNC Coax Adapter: $39.00

External Antenna Coax In-Line FME Adapter: $39.00

External Antenna Coax In-Line TNC Adapter: $39.00






Copyright Â© Sierra Wireless, 2007 Privacy Policy | Legal | Forward Looking Statements


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

maybe a call to sierra then. The manual I downloaded show NO place for an external antenna. THe 875 PCMCIA unit does but not the USB version. Look at the unit, is there anyplace to plug in an antenna? If not your SOL.


----------



## billyj (Jan 25, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> maybe a call to sierra then. The manual I downloaded show NO place for an external antenna. THe 875 PCMCIA unit does but not the USB version. Look at the unit, is there anyplace to plug in an antenna? If not your SOL.


I will place a call today. The call I made before the holidays was a message I left and the reply was, yes it does support the external antenna and was given instructions on where to find the antenna on the web site,
The 875u does have what appears to be a place for an antenna. It's a brown cover with a small tab that requires a lot of pull and I'm afraid to pull very hard thinking I might damage something and void the warranty. Hopefully I will get some answers today if a person is available I Will report back with info just in case someone else has a problem with the 875u

PS Don't go to AT&T with these questions.


----------

